# Ill AGAIN!!!



## Sally71 (May 8, 2014)

My daughter is ill AGAIN... Nothing serious thankfully, just one of those nondescript 1-2 day illnesses that never really come to anything.  But I'm so fed up, she has missed a ridiculous amount of school this year!  She had 2 weeks off last November with appendicitis (a week of that in hospital!), and by now must have clocked up as much again just with silly little illnesses.  It goes like this... She says she doesn't feel well.  We get up and have breakfast just to test how unwell, usually there is no high temperature, no stomach upset, no coughing/sneezing/runny nose, no rash of any description, nothing at all wrong except that she feels rubbish.  She loves school and isn't one for pretending so I do believe her and usually you can see that she isn't quite herself.  This morning I noticed that if we talked about something nice like her Sylvanian Families collection or her upcoming birthday and party she brightened noticeably, so I packed her off to school anyway (I'm a hard mum!) and asked the teacher to keep an eye on her.  She lasted 2 hours before I got the phone call to come and pick her up, which is longer than sometimes! 

Hubby is away again this week so I'm now stuck at home until she feels better, and constant children's TV all day sends me batty so am currently hiding in my bedroom.  I know I sound like a real unsympathetic old cow, but it just frustrates me that there isn't anything we can do about it, it isn't even a cold, all we can do is wait for it to go away again, which it almost certainly will do by tomorrow night.  So there's no point seeing the doctor either because he won't be able to tell me anything I don't already know, he'll probably say "oh it's just a virus, come back if it doesn't get better after 5 days".  This year I don't think we've managed to get through a single half term without at least one such illness (and this current half term is only 4 weeks long!).

Grrr... It's interesting actually.  Daughter started school January 2011 (the last year that they did a January intake) and during her two terms in Reception she had only 3 days off sick which was when she caught chicken pox.  In year 1 she had I think only 2 days off sick with a minor illness and then 3 days in hospital at the very end of the year when she was dx with D. In year 2 she had quite a lot of days off with minor illnesses, and in year 3 lots more plus appendicitis!  I know that having D shouldn't make you more susceptible to illness but it seems a bit of a coincidence that she gets lots of things since dx and didn't before!

Can it be someone else's turn next please, I'm a bit fed up with all this.  (Only for minor illnesses I hasten to add, I wouldn't wish D or appendicitis on anyone)

Sorry, just needed to rant.  I've finished now, feel a bit better


----------



## hkk1970 (May 8, 2014)

Hi, sorry your daughter is unwell. Its so frustrating isnt it. 
All day childrens tv can be a nightmare cant it !!

We are battling high readings again, just when I thought we were doing quite well, we go on holiday for a week and it all goes to pot . Hardly getting any readings within range at the moment.

Hope your daughter gets better soon ..

Helen


----------



## Sally71 (May 8, 2014)

Oh dear sorry you are having problems too!  Perhaps it's just being out of routine that has messed things up.  Or could he be growing again?  We had that last year, went on holiday, BGs went sky high and wouldn't come down again, basals, ratios etc all had to go up and up, for about 6 months and now are finally having to come down again, it was the growth spurt from hell!

Hope you get it sorted soon x


----------



## Hanmillmum (May 8, 2014)

Sorry about your little girl being unwell, hope you can get her back to school soon! 
My daughter has had a fair few spells off school since starting in September, the class is a cooking pot for bugs  Been off Tuesday/Wednesday this week as when she starts with a cold she gets wheezy too and needs inhaler which impacts on BG's alongside the bugs . Gone back today and I fell asleep after lunch, the house was nice and quiet!! I feel she gets anything going and was wondering more recently whether having the coeliacs and recovering from that damage was to blame alongside starting school    Anyway, looks like we are all in the same boat - so lets put D as the culprit!


----------



## Sally71 (May 8, 2014)

It makes sense to me actually that with T1 being an autoimmune condition then maybe the immune system is a bit dodgy; my mum, DSN and various people on here say that T1 doesn't cause you to catch more illnesses though, it just makes it more complicated when you do get ill.  Hmmm, who knows!

Glad your daughter is better now Hanmillmum - mine seems a little brighter tonight so fingers crossed!


----------



## hkk1970 (May 11, 2014)

Now I know why Harry's readings have been sky high. He has the cough from hell now and I've got a dreadful cold too. So battling again these dreaded blood sugars, not had a reading in range all week. How is your daughter now?


----------



## Sally71 (May 11, 2014)

Much better now thank you, will be back at school tomorrow.  She was still a bit off on Friday morning so I could see no point in trying to take her to school then; gradually during the afternoon she began to perk up a bit.  At about 5pm I decided that I'd had enough, these illnesses almost always get better after 2 days so I dragged her outside for a walk!  Well when I've got a rotten cold the last thing I feel like doing is going outside, but if I can force myself to do so I feel a whole lot better.  So I was hoping it would have the same effect on her!  I said we were going for a walk around the block, even if we were only outside for 10 minutes that would be better than nothing.  And it did her so much good that I'm now a bit annoyed that I didn't think of doing it a couple of hours earlier then maybe we could have gone to her swimming lesson!!  She has missed 3 lessons in the last 5 weeks for various reasons 

Sorry to heat about you and your lad hkk, hope you both feel better soon


----------



## Sally71 (May 21, 2014)

Well after barely 2 weeks of being well she is now vomiting, oh joy another 2 days off school!! 

Even she's fed up now, they are doing tests this week, the one she misses tomorrow she will have to do on her own another day.

She really doesn't look well though and doesn't even want to get out of bed (other than to the bathroom) which is very unusual (might save me from CBeebies for a couple of hours perhaps...)

BG 10.7 so I've corrected that and set up 210% temp basal for the day, we'll see how it goes!  Haven't checked for ketones but I'll do that next time.

Hope everyone else is having a better start to the day!


----------



## Redkite (May 21, 2014)

Oh dear Sally, she is having a rotten run of luck.  Hope she's better soon, and that the half term break puts a stop to all these bugs!


----------



## Sally71 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks Redkite, I hope so too!  Her birthday is during half term, she's been getting very excited about what she's hoping to get, party etc so I wonder if that's knocked her immunity down a bit?  Nerves/excitement  can do it I think, when I was young I played the flute and every time I had a flute exam I would go and get a stinking cold so that all my carefully worked out breathing would go completely to pot!

Well at least it's a proper illness this time, that sounds cruel I know,  but I find it a lot easier when there are obvious symptoms as I know what I'm dealing with then.  Obviously I'd rather she wasn't ill at all!


----------



## hkk1970 (May 21, 2014)

Hi Sally. How is your daughter tonight? Hope she is feeling better. It's just one thing after another isn't it. My eldest boy was sick at school today and so am hoping Harry doesn't get it, cos we are going away on Saturday. Last time he had a tummy bug he was having hypo s left right and centre. And my filling also came out today !!!!

Hope your daughter has a lovely birthday.

Helen


----------



## Sally71 (May 22, 2014)

Hi Helen
Well after sleeping for a couple of hours she woke up feeling hungry not sick so we have been gradually reintroducing food, so far so good!  Ketones went up to 1.4 but just starvation ones I think, back down to 0.1 at bedtime after some food went in!  BGs were fairly stable, 8-10 this morning so I tweaked the TBR up a bit and then we got 4.5-5.5 this afternoon  - aren't pumps great!

But I noticed she was hot tonight so that's not so good  maybe it's not over yet!  Although she won't be allowed to go to school tomorrow anyway even if she feels better.

Today got my copy of letter sent to GP from hospital team about her annual review last month.  It said blood tests were fine except that her iron reserves are a bit low, and recommending that she takes some stuff for it for 3 months   How can she be low in iron, I didn't think her diet was that bad, she gets some sort of meat and veg content every day!  I wonder if this explains why she seems a bit run down at the moment?  So I guess I've now got to wait for the GP to contact me about it (will ring them if I don't hear anything in a couple of weeks)

Let's hope all this rubbish is a good omen that everything will be fab next week 

Hope your lad is feeling better and that it doesn't spread to the other one!  Fingers crossed I don't get daughter's, hubby is in Japan this week so I'm on my own with her!  (feel ok so far...)


----------

